# tis the time of year for scammers



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's ironic that we have been debating trust issues on here.I ordered some veterinary products a few weeks ago which have not arrived.Fed up of waiting I've decided to cancel the order.Going back over my credit card statements to find the date that they took my money as evidence of my unacceptable wait I came across a payment to auto trader for £127.The biggest thing I ever buy for the car is an air freshener.I had paid my bill without noticing because I've had a couple of visits to the vet and bought a few Christmas bits.If it wasn't for the failure of my order to arrive I'd never have noticed.Fortunately auto trader have been easy to deal with and I am to be refunded.No idea how someone has managed to use my details but just goes to show how easy it is.So beware,I only buy online off of reputable companies but have still been scammed :!:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Ouchh £127, even with all the best current card security this still happens. luckily credit card companies and larger retail organisations are very good at refunding these days.

so glad you got your money back and how an unacceptable wait just stopped you losing a lot of money.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad that you have managed to sort that out Sarah!

My father was recently victim to a credit card fraud.
Someone had a VERY nice time spending my dad's money on 2 National Express coach trips, a holiday, all his foreign currency, tesco online orders and........a rather hefty Domino's pizza order to the tune of over £100, and lots of smaller things too.
This person spent about 5K.
Luckily, it was obvious to the CC compant that it wasn't my dad's spending and he will be re-imbursed

I feel disgusted that someone can do something like that, but it's such a frequent occurance!

I had to laugh at the Domino's pizza order though :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

the Domino's pizza order! classic!

nice to hear CC companies with some sense though. but i wonder how much this sort of theft bumps prices up for us all.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so glad you got all your money back!  It's sad we can't trust as many people today.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

That is amusing about the pizza.If it had been a huge amount spent I would have notice.I know a £127 is a fair bit but I'd bought an ipod and a yearly bus pass for Nathan plus the other bits so was expecting a hefty bill.I can't believe I nearly paid for someone else without noticing,it was probably quite well timed and calculated spending.I rarely check my bill,it's just something else to be paid,I'll be checking in future though.Now the inconvenience of a cancelled card. :evil:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I dropped my debit card in a store once, and noticed it right way. In the three minutes in between discovering it was missing and my calling the CC co someone had downloaded $14.50 worth of tunes. That's below the level for reimbursement, but it was a fairly cheap lesson reminding me to be more careful about putting the card back where it belongs securely in my wallet.


----------

